# Sulphur Head Peacocks



## Zypherius (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

I need some help. I recently bred a Sulphur head male to what I was told at the LFS were sulphur head females when I bought them. My original male died unfortunately and the fry were aloud to grow out. The fry do have a sulfur streak on the heads but the males also have an amazing amount of blue in the face/cheeks. They are quite striking actually! The father didn't have anywhere near this volume of blue however, so I was wondering if this is a normal coloration or not. I don't want to risk giving away or selling hybrids.

Can any of you who have sulfur heads, please post pics so I can do a comparison? I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks all!
Z


----------



## Zypherius (Feb 14, 2006)

52 views and no replies. 

I only posted because all of the photos I've found online appear washed out? No one has any "good" pics of their Sulpher heads?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Perhaps it would be best if you posted some pics of your fish, and we can help determine what they are.

The first pic in the profile is about as good as they get.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=653


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Perhaps it would be best if you posted some pics of your fish, and we can help determine what they are.


+1 on that...Pictures of the girls as a sanity check on being pure peacock females and the kids would get a lot more feedback.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Just throwing this out there. Sulphur head is a trade name. Is it possible that the lfs confused Aulonocara maylandi with Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks? Those males have a lot of blue on them. You would have to be blind or stupid (no offense to you, just the lfs) to confuse the females though. Both are silvery with light barring, but the spilonotus has black blotches. Another possible mixup could be Aulonocara maylandi and Aulonocara kandeense. Kandaneese have blue blaze and can have blue coloration on the head and body. The females of those two look identical and could easily be mixed up. Just some thoughts. Hard to say anything for sure without pics of the fish in question.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Just throwing this out there. Sulphur head is a trade name. Is it possible that the lfs confused Aulonocara maylandi with Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks?


My first thought as well :wink:.


----------



## Zypherius (Feb 14, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Perhaps it would be best if you posted some pics of your fish, and we can help determine what they are.
> 
> The first pic in the profile is about as good as they get.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=653


I would love to post a pic, but unfortunately I do not have the ability to do so at this time. I'll have to see if I can borrow someone's camera.

The 1st pic in that link looks nothing like the males that I have growing out right now. :? The amount of blue "foil" appearing on the gill plates of both of the largest males is completely unrepresented in that pic. The depth of the foil on mine, almost reminds me of a young Purple Ungi. The yellow strip on the head is also much thinner, though this will likely grow out as they age.

After taking a look at http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... arocks.php it appears there are a number of similaroties. The coloration is far more striking in mine than in the first picture, but the foil look is far more apparant here. Mine also have the red/orange patch on the anal fin. The main difference is size. These guys get twice as large as my original male was, almost completely ruling this out as an option. The father was around 5" long and the females are a touch shorter.

The more I research this, the more I think I've got some kind of hybrid.


----------



## Zypherius (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, it's all a mute point now. I had a catastrophic heater failure. The temp soared to over 95 degrees and cooked ALL of my breeding sulphur heads and yellow labs. There is nothing like the smell half cooked cichlid wafting through the house. :x I'll be starting from scratch after I move in a week or 2.


----------

